# Fer el llit



## elMagnate

¿"Fer el llit" apart del significat de _ficar en orde el llit, posant els coixins allà on toca i estendre els llençols_ té algun altre?

Gràcies


----------



## Dixie!

Em sembla que no.


----------



## betulina

Per mi tampoc no té cap altre significat.


----------



## Samaruc

A mi sí que em sona haver sentit alguna vegada "fer el llit a algú" amb el sentit d'actuar amb l'objectiu de perjudicar algú. 

En castellà existeix "hacerle la cama a alguien" amb aquest mateix sentit. El que no tinc clar és si es tracta d'un calc del castellà o si es una expressió nostrada, però el fet que no siga coneguda en altres llocs em fa pensar que deu ser el primer cas.


----------



## betulina

Sí, Samaruc, tens raó, a mi també em sona amb aquest significat, ho he sentit força en el cas de jugadors d'un equip que "fan el llit" a l'entrenador perquè el facin fora. Passa que no fa gaire temps que ho sento, potser uns quants anys, i diria que d'entrada ho vaig començar a sentir en castellà. Va ser llavors que ho vaig començar a sentir en català, i per això sempre he pensat que era un calc del castellà... De fet, no ho trobo enlloc, en català.


----------



## merquiades

Desgràciadament, em témo que es tracta d'un anglicisme en català i en castellà. "To make a bed"


----------



## Outsider

I wouldn't be so sure. The same phrase can be found in Portuguese, _fazer a cama a alguém_.

In English, I'm more familiar with a different sense of making someone's bed, like in the saying _you've made your bed, now lie in it_.


----------



## merquiades

Outsider said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. The same phrase can be found in Portuguese, _fazer a cama a alguém_.
> 
> In English, I'm more familiar with a different sense of making someone's bed, like in the saying _you've made your bed, now lie in it_.



Acho que podes fazer-te a tua própria cama ou a cama d'outra pessoa, nâo é verdade?. Em inglês é assim. Quer dizer que creas problemas para ti o para outro e o resultado é que tu (ou êste outro) cai e sofre. "You make your bed, now lie in it" é uma frase feita. O problema é o teu, tu fizeste-o, e eu nâo penso fazer nada para ajudar-te


----------



## Outsider

Good point.


----------



## elMagnate

Jo la duia escoltant des de fa poc de temps tant en castellà com en català. Fa poc la vaig tornar a escoltar en un vídeo del Youtube subtitolat en castellà. Un dels comentaris assenyalava que "hacer l:a cama"(als subtítols) no era una traducció correcta de "fer el llit". Pose ací el vídeo i el comentari. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUcv8VOmvAI
[enllaç a YouTube esborrat per la moderadora - regla 4]


----------



## merquiades

elMagnate said:


> Jo la duia escoltant des de fa poc de temps tant en castellà com en català. Fa poc la vaig tornar a escoltar en un vídeo del Youtube subtitolat en castellà. Un dels comentaris assenyalava que "hacer l:a cama"(als subtítols) no era una traducció correcta de "fer el llit". Pose ací el vídeo i el comentari.
> 
> [...]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUcv8VOmvAI



En escoltar el vídeo, penso que "no s'adona que estic fent el llit" deu tenir la connotació de "no s'adona que li paro una trampa", més o meny el que diu la Betulina "perquè el facin fora".

No trobo aquesta expressió en cap diccionari.  És probable que sigui nou.  Com hem dit hi existeix expressions semblants en molts idiomes; deu ésser l'origen.


----------



## betulina

En tot cas, en castellà "hacer la cama (a alguien)" en el sentit que ha introduït en Samaruc sí que apareix a la RAE. En català no apareix per enlloc...


----------



## ACQM

"Fer el llit" o "hacer la cama" venen, segons tinc entès de la típica broma als novells de l'antic Servei Militar o als internats etc. en que es refeia el llit d'algú de manera que a primera vista semblés ben fer, pero que fos impossible de dormir-hi còmodament. Quan l'objecte de la broma se n'adonava era quan entrava al llit i, o bé tenia un superior o responsable, obligant-lo a quedar-se al llit o bé havien apagat els llums, de manera que no podia refer el llit i s'havia de conformar.


----------

